# Where are you all ???



## Danny Syred (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been searching for many old shipmates and had just about given up the ghost until I found this wonderful website. So now, where are all the lovely blokes who were on "Wangara" in 1955, "Malekula" in 1956, "Pateena" in 1959, "Kanimbla" in 1960, and "Wanganella" in 1963 ??? Don't tell me that you have all drank yourselves into an early Davy Jones' Locker !!!


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Danny to this wonderful site
Good luck with your searches
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## magsodo (Jul 5, 2016)

Danny Syred said:


> I have been searching for many old shipmates and had just about given up the ghost until I found this wonderful website. So now, where are all the lovely blokes who were on "Wangara" in 1955, "Malekula" in 1956, "Pateena" in 1959, "Kanimbla" in 1960, and "Wanganella" in 1963 ??? Don't tell me that you have all drank yourselves into an early Davy Jones' Locker !!!


 A very old thread so might not get a reply but taking a chance. My dad was on Wangara in 1956-57


----------

